# Changing substrate.



## LuisG (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi Guys. Let me start off by saying I'm new to the hobby and have always shown interest but was always limited by funds. After a opportunistic deal I bought a malawi cichlid tank not knowing what I was in for. However thanks largely to platforms such as this my malawi are very healthy and happy, so thanks to everyone for the very helpful advice!!! I have a problem though the tank I bought came with a course gravel substrate. I want to change this to sand as this is more suitable for malawi, but I'm not sure if one can do this to a tank with fish in it already or even how? Any thoughts, advice or tips? :-?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I've done this a few times and in each case found it easiest to empty the tank of fish and all water. I used 5g buckets for the fish. I'm not sure how well it will work for gravel, but for removing the sand, I used a dustpan.
Keep in mind that removing your substrate will also remove nitrifying bacteria. Depending on how long your filtration has been cycled, this may be an issue.


----------



## LuisG (Oct 23, 2013)

That does make it a bit easier. My filters though have only been running for about a week as I recently replaced them so I might run them a few more weeks just to be safe. Would one just remove them into the bucket remove the water replace the substrate and then do I put fresh water in with the new substrate and introduce the fish again?


----------



## huskertsd (Apr 9, 2013)

I just did this, and it wasn't as much of a pain as I thought it would be. I was new to Cichlids and back in April bought a 55g and stocked with Malawi Mbuna. Being used to other freshwater fish I used gravel at the time. Was fine, but wanted a more traditional Mbuna tank.

I ditched all the décor I had (mostly plants, logs, and stumps) and went with sand and rocks. Got pool filter sand at the local pool supply place, and some beautiful reddish quartize rock that is common around here. I did as the other person suggested, completely emptying the tank and then refilling. I had the fish in a big (clean!) beverage cooler while I did, with some air running in it. Took about 1 1/2 hours to empty everything out and set it up with the sand and rocks. Fish did fine, and they are a LOT happier (my impression) with the sand bottom. Fun to see them rearrange the sand and make their own seascape!

For water...used as much of the existing water as possible to lessen the stress. Filled the cooler with tank water and returned it to the new tank, along with all the water that was in the canister filter.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

LuisG said:


> That does make it a bit easier. My filters though have only been running for about a week as I recently replaced them so I might run them a few more weeks just to be safe. Would one just remove them into the bucket remove the water replace the substrate and then do I put fresh water in with the new substrate and introduce the fish again?


How long has the tank been running? What filters are you using and what was replaced in them? 
Always avoid replacing the media in multiple filters at the same time, this can cause your tank to cycle again and could cause harm to your fish as they could be subjected to increased levels of toxic ammonia and/or nitrite.
Filling the tank completely with fresh, detoxified water shouldn't be an issue as long as the water they're accustomed to isn't overly high in nitrates, 30-40ppm and below is acceptable. Be sure to match temps and keep the buckets heated if ambient room temperature will lower the temperature of the water.


----------



## LuisG (Oct 23, 2013)

*** got 2 Dophin f2ooo internal filters they each are rated at 650 liters (171g) per hour my tank is 160 liters (43g) they have been running for 3 weeks now. I did however seed the filters with bacteria from the exsisting filter and then also left the old filter running for a week before i removed it completely. Did a water test yesterday and all parameters were good. Thanks for the suggestions guys just trying to find a sand that is to my liking. I will let you guys know how it goes...

Another question when refilling the tank do you guys treat the water for chlorine or add water directly to the tank to refill it?


----------

